# Has anyone gone abroad for ICSI?



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi there. I have just been through ICSI and have a BFN  . We want to try again but can't really afford the £6,000. I have just found a website for a clinic in Hungary, where they claim their treatment is half the price it is here. Has anyone any experience of foreign clinics, and if it is worth pursuing treatment there?  

Thanks for your help.
Julia x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

There is lots of information on this site about foreign clinics 

I went to Ceram in Spain for ICSI so am biased, obviously 

I would say to read and read and read the boards to get as much information as you can before you make a decision about which clinics to use.  We have successes on the boards with Spain, Czech, Russia, South Africa etc etc etc...

Once you have properly researched all the good clinics you will have a gut feeling which to go with, follow your instincts 

All the best of luck 

xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I went to Belgium as I could go by train there and come back home on the same night of EC and go for the day for ET. Going abroad you have to consider flights (that can be changed as you never know when you go out there), hotels and taxis on top of the treatment ad if you do the monitoring in the UK this has to be incorporated in the price too. For example a blood test during a cycle is near £130 and a scan around £120. 
The hospital I went to is very professional and they speak English, calle AZ VUB in Brussells.
There is a thread if you are interested for more infor where I recall askig all my questions when I was searching like you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95991.new#new

Good luck
Steph


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Julia

I went to Istanbul, Turkey for Icsi and I did get pregnant but sadly had an early M/C. However, there's many of the other girls on the Turkey thread that's gotten BFP's too. 

They do a treatment/hotel deal (17 nights stay with breakfast) including  ICSI, assisted hatching and free pick up to and fro the airport for £2950. You then have to pay for flights and spending money but even with that included it still was cheaper than 1 cycle at my local clinic. And you get a holiday away from stresses at work as well. 

if you have any more questions please come and join us on the Turkey board. The clinic is called Jinemed.

Love Ophelia


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

I had ICSI at ISIDA in Kiev got lucky first go and my twins were six weeks old on Tuesday.  Cost in Ukraine is a fraction of the price it is here.

Good luck

k


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Try Czech Repuplic, ICSI is standard in all IVF TX there, its inc in price given. Also there success rates average approx 60%.
One clinic only Charges eu 2300 for DE IVF and eu1800 for OE IVF. Please querie price with Reprofit girls, also if any test are on top of price, this clinic is soooo popular because of price, so waiting list longer for DE, but still only about 4mths
There are others in Brno CZ, this city has a daily flight from Stanstead with budget airline Ryanair. Avoid TX in Trade fairs as Hotels double in price , but normaly from £45 PR PN inc Breakfast
My own clinic Repromeda, DE IVF eu4200 + any test needed not done in past 6mths?, Bloodtest etc are much cheaper than U.K, exp scan £6 CZ, UK from £100
The other clinic is Sanatorium Helious, prices are on www. myivfalternative.com as are Reprofits prices, they are in US$, so half for exchange rate.
XX
Karen

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

